# Baby Dove .. Not A Starling / An Injured Starling ..Help!



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Baby Dove..Help!*

I just saw a Different species of pigeon lying in the flower pot in the Garden,
Bought it home cpz of the dogs and it seems the bird cant Fly and making Strange noise, What to do??  
This is the pic of the bird I managed to find on Google:
http://www.effectivebirdcontrol.co.uk/Photo Gallery/starlings.jpg


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is a starling, I will move your thread to the other birds forum and change the title so those that rehab starling will take notice.

I also sent a PM to one of our members who to alert them to your thread.

Thank you for helping this little bird.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And if you haven't already, might oughta' try this site:

http://www.starlingtalk.com/

Pidgey


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Err.. Sorry ..Not a pigeon , A starling! 
For now I have kept it in a huge box , where it seems to be Sleeping and isn't making any funny sound though


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The picture posted in the first post in this thread IS of an adult and juvenile starling. The two pictures sent to a Starling Talk member ARE of a baby dove of some type. I'll attach those pics here. I think we are dealing with a baby dove and not a starling. Sorry if this is confusing .. I just happened to check the Starling Talk board and saw that Swetzz55 had posted there also.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just renamed this thread a bit and moved it back to the pigeon emergency section. ASSuming the two small pictures I posted are of the actual bird, then it is definitely not a starling.

Terry


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have feeded small amount of Cooked rice to the baby bird and it drank some amount of water too


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I think that the first picture is the closest picture Swettzz could find on the web, that looked the most similar to the baby dove/pigeon they found.

Swettzz, do you have access to a pet shop that sells baby bird formula? Please get some if you can. Or any high-quality dog food, soaked in warm water until soft, can be fed. Or, frozen peas defrosted, or even baby cereal in a pinch. But the baby bird formula is best. Please keep him on a heating pad set on low, with a towel over it. If you don't have a heating pad, a sock full of dry rice can be microwaved every few hours to stay warm (careful, it can get very hot). 

If you can get the formula, after it is mixed, it should be the consistency of melted ice cream. Just follow the directions on the can or pouch. Then let it sit for a few minutes to absorb water, and usually you will need to add some more water so that it is "soupy". Make sure it's not too hot (test on inside of your wrist as with human baby bottles). You can give him formula/food until the area under his beak (his "crop") is a bit rounded out, but not hard and very full. Similar to a balloon that is not blown up all the way. This is a hand-feeding method I particularly like and find easy:

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/BabyFeeding

If you don't have a syringe such as the one pictured, you can use something similar, such as an old clean aspirin bottle, a turkey baster, etc. You can try dipping his beak, up to the nostrils, into a small bowl of warm water. Often this will trigger him to drink on his own, but he looks too young for that at the moment. Please let us know how he is doing and if you have any questions at all. Where are you located, just in case we have a member nearby?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Actually Im staying at Distance of one hr. from the City!
How much should i feed the baby?
I had a doubt , I saw a nest nearby and i feel its parents are also not far away ..Shall I put the Baby in the nest?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I live in Suratthani, Thailand!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Swetzz55,

Here's a link to this site's Resource Section:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=25

There are several links there dealing w/feeding a baby pigeon which 
is, same family as dove. Here are a few:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

This link deals w/life saving methods:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

This is another helpful link where babies are concerned:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9500

Hope this helps.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

If you think you know where the nest is, please DO try putting the baby back in the nest. You will have to watch, though, to be sure the parents accept the baby and care for it. If they don't, then you will have to do your best to finish raising this little one.

Thank you so much for all your efforts to get help for this little dove.

Terry


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Its not the Nest of this bird, I found a nest abandoned by some other bird and I don't think so the parent's of this bird will be able to spot him!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess .. I will have to Raise him, but I dont have any cage to keep him In and he seems really Scared!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

It's his natural reaction to seem really scared. It won't last for long, because soon he will see you as someone safe because you feed him and take care of him. You can keep him in a cardboard box for now, one with high sides. Please be sure to keep him warm. 

The nest sounds like it is not a good idea for him to be put there. It doesn't sound like it is his nest, and his parents won't know to find him there. I would keep him inside with you.

What do you have to feed him? Are you able to find any formula? Or dog food soaked in water? Frozen peas? Even baby cereal (such as "Gerbers" in the small jar, or other kinds). 

They grow up very fast, and if you can feed him for a week or two, then he will probably be ready to be let go again. So don't worry about having to keep him for a long time. 

Most importantly, he needs to be kept warm, and to eat and have fluids. 

*Please tell us the following:
*
**What do you have to feed him?
*Do you have something to keep him warm with?
*What color are his poops?
*Is he peeping or making sounds at all? 
*Do you have any help to take care of him?*

We will help you as well as we can. I wish someone lived closer to help you. Keep looking here and ask any questions you have.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

swetzz55, How is the baby dove doing?


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

I was looking up doves in Thailand and the only one I could find is a zebra dove. This little one could be a zebra dove, but not sure.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well , The baby seems to be Weaker than before now  
I'm feeding him ..Peas and some cooked rice but I guess I will Start feeding him Dog food soaked in water as mentioned above.
I'm Warming up a cloth and keeping in his Cardboard box, It's Poop is yellowish and a bit brown too.
Well, I have Noticed that it has Started Sticking its wings out and Folding it very Rarely


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Swetzz,

I think you need to get this baby warmer for starters .. then start feeding the food it needs .. I think you can figure out from the posts how to come up with something your little one can eat that is available in your area. Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well.. I'm just done with feeding it Cooked Rice and a bit of soaked Dog food but I found out even after soaking the dog food in the warm water it was a bit hard..So I dint feed dog food much!
If anyone would be going to the City I would Surely Get some baby bird food for It


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

If you soak the dog biscuits in water for about 2 hours they will be good.
Not too soggy, not too hard. Squishy, but not falling apart..and with no really hard bits in the centre.

The dog biscuits would be better than rice..I wouldn't think a baby pigeon could survive on rice for very long.

If you are feeding it rice, obviously you have some in the house. you should put some uncooked dry rice into a sock and warm it in the microwave, but not too hot. That would be better than just a cloth, as it wouldn't stay warm for long enough.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

The brand of biscuits rehabbers in Australia use is Pal pedigree puppy biscuits.
If you don't have that brand, maybe try to get a similar "puppy" type biscuit.
You need the type that can be fed to a puppy as a complete diet.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

hmmm.. About the Dog food, I waited just for an hour, I'll See to it that it's soaked for atleast 2 hours. Thanks!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

No worries...
If you're really desperate to feed the baby fast, soaking the biscuits in boiling water makes them soften much sooner... however, they get quite soggy around the edges and break up alot, so it isn't ideal.

But if the baby needs to food, then the baby needs the food


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

lolzz..Thanks boss!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

He sleeps Alot , is that any problem??


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

If he is closing his eyes a lot, even with you around, then yes, he is probably unwell...how often is he doing poos?

Have you stuck his beak into water yet to see if he drinks?
If you've only been feeding him rice, that is probably not enough water content alone...

What are you doing about heat? are you giving him the rice sock?
What did you mean before about him sticking his wings out and not folding them?

Do you mean he sits with his wings out now? or he just flaps his wings, like he wants you to feed him?

How his his crop feeling? does it feel full, but still squishy?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey swetzz..how are you going with the baby?
I hope he hasn't gotten sleepier


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Nikku,
As far as I see ..The birdy is just doing fine!! 
Im Feeding it Dog food and small amount of cooked Rice! 
And does drink Water on its own..
Also Does poo quite often and the wing part is all fine now, I just got panicky maybe and it seems to have grown up a bit


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

It is Sleepy usually ..but not when Im around
Its hyperactive!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm glad to hear the baby is doing good. Yes, the dog food takes a loooooong time to soak up the water and become soft! When we were feeding puppies, we would have to soak it a few hours before. Careful not to use leftover food as it gets "sour" pretty fast. You can put some in a tupperware container in the fridge for a day to keep it fresh, but after that I would toss it out. Good luck and keep up the good work.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Umm.. I wanted to know the consequence's of over feeding! :S


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

That's awesome Swetzzz...does the baby have a name yet?

I don't exactly know..i guess it would make the crop far harder to empty, and the food might go sour inside...or turn into an infection? Someone?

But i know it is a BAD idea to overfeed so don't try it.

When i fed my baby dog biscuits, she would cheep for more even when she was full. She was a real gutz. So be careful 

in the next week or so, or even now, try to get some small seeds for the baby to learn to peck at on the ground. It will help it learn for when it is older.

Make sure you check with the forum if they're suitable before you give the baby any. Some can be hazardous, like the big striped sunflower seeds...and others.

No one even knows what kind of dove your little guy is...can you find a picture of what its parents looked like? How many diff kinds of doves do you have in your area?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I dint keep anything as yet , why dont u help me come up with some name's? 
Well ..I'll try to find out how its parent's looked like but here are some pics of This little one:
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/desi.swetz


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

awww so little and sweet! The nest is very cute too.

I'm not good with names, unfortunately. I named my pigeon "Pecky", because she pecks at every little inconsistency of shape, colour, and texture she can find. She even pecks at peoples eyes printed on the newspaper.

Now, though, i sometimes call her "flappy".

I'm sure you'll find a fitting name as you get to know the little baby 
I'm sure you'll get quite attached!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yupe.. I have fallen in love with it!
But when it see's me ..It starts flapping its wings and peeping
Is it scared or smth?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Swetz,

It is hungry and wants you to feed it. It recognizes you as it's parent now. What a lovely little one you have.

Margaret


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

It even Runs towards anything that is Moving!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He is excited to see you, just as he would be if he had a pigeon parent and she came to feed him. He runs after everything that moves because he's hoping it will feed him!  That sounds very healthy to me. As for overfeeding, just feed until the crop under his beak is round but not hard, or pushed out too far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hehe..enjoy it while you can.

My baby is 2 months old now, and she has almost stopped asking for food. I miss it  

She only sticks her beak between my fingers now as a comfort thing i think. She just rests it there, rather than squeaking and flapping so desperately like she used to.

Pigeons grow up FAST!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

do its parents look like this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zebra_dove


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22952&page=2

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=22877

^ These two links are about baby zebra doves. One has a picture. It looks like he is a zebra dove, but i'm not sure..what do others think?

One of the links has some info about his diet too..so it will be good reading for what you should be feeding him in a few weeks, and the type of seeds he should start out with.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

You are Right , they grow up too fast!
Well .. I guess this is a Zebra dove but it doesnt really look like the one in the pic! I will keep on putting up new pics to keep you updated! 
Thanks alot, 
Mary & Nik!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

awesome please do!

It may just be the age difference. The other baby pigeon in the thread is a little older...by a week or 2 i think..

What do some of the more experienced members of this forum think?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have named her "Sky daw"
"Daw" means Star in Thai and yea its already a week today Since i bought her home  ..Now she has even started opening her beak a bit!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Swetzz55 said:


> I have named her "Sky daw"
> "Daw" means Star in Thai and yea its already a week today Since i bought her home  ..Now she has even started opening her beak a bit!


That's a lovely name! I'm glad things are going well. I'll look forward to some new pictures when you have a chance!

Terry


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Aww that's a beautiful name!
Little sky daw...

That's good she is starting to open her beak.
I'm so glad she is doing well with you. You're doing a great job!

Keep us updated


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm also glad she is doing well, and look forward to pictures!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you Everyone 
Well..Today I touched Sky daw ..her body was feeling very warm, is tht normal?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Swetzz55 said:


> Thank you Everyone
> Well..Today I touched Sky daw ..her body was feeling very warm, is tht normal?


Yes, baby/young doves and pigeons are very warm to the touch.

Terry


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

sometimes their feet even feel as though they're burning you!

I'm pretty sure i read that pigeons and doves don't get high temperatures when they're sick, their bodies actually become colder.

If you're worried, just make sure the heated rice sock is in a corner so that she has room to get away from it if it's making her too hot 

If she were too hot, she would open her wings out to try to cool.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

ohh okies, 
Well ..I have uploaded a video of when I bought "Sky daw" home for the first day!! Seriously Obsessed with her 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtjQv3yvoFo


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great video. What a cute little baby.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a Question Again,
I have been noticing that there are white feathers appearing on "Sky Daw's"
Tail and the downside of the wings is also turning white, is it fine?!
and Sky daw even Lost some fur on the Crop area!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The white feathers are probably just fine. If you can find some pictures of an adult dove of the same type as Sky Daw, you should be able to tell whether or not the white feathering is normal or not.

Terry


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have read in some of the threads that we arent supposed to feed Dairy products to the birds?! Any reason?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They can't digest lactose.

Reti


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yipeeeeee!..Im really happy, Today Sky daw has learnt to have her food 
I wonder when will she learn to fly?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

She is adorable. So tiny!

I think she will fly very soon...
What type of seeds is she eating now, and where are you keeping her? 
I'm glad she is growing up healthily


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Im not Really feeding her any seeds as yet, I feed her soaked dog food, peas and rice, Im keeping her in a Cage tht i managed to get frm some friend 
But soon i will have to go to bangkok as my Exam is Approaching, wat should I do ..Should i take her long ??, But tht place isnt much spacy..there are many dogs in the neighbourhood and Sky daw cant completely have food by herself infact she just started frm today and I dont intend to keep her in a Cage forever .I'll let her go as soon as she is Self dependent! Any Suggestions ??


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Your video was wonderful, and the music fit so well with your lively baby. Now, how long will you be gone? And would you be able to find a friend or family member who could care for your baby while you were gone rather than take her with you? Another thing, what if she's so bonded with you that it's not safe to release her?
Daryl


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the video 
I will be gone for a week or 2, Im not so sure about tht ..it depends!
I dont think I'll be able to find a friend or family member to take care of her coz ppl here are very busy and get home late, 
I dint get like..If she's bonded with me means she wont leave me or something? :S


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

If she's bonded to people, she might not be safe to release. She won't be cautious of hazards or people/animals who might do her harm.
Daryl


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

If there is no one you know to care for her, maybe you could try a bird rehabber.

She should be about as old as that baby dove in the picture now. Does she look like it? If it's a native/ protected species, then you shouldn't have trouble finding a rehabber to care for it, i wouldn't think. Just make sure that they're not going to put it down or anything, that they do actually care about it.

If not, i guess you will have to take her with you. Just keep her in the cage for that time, and let her out for an hour an evening or something so she can stretch her wings. Just make sure there aren't any dogs/other hazards that could be a problem to her.

When you get back, let her fly around the house as much as you can to build her wing strength for release.

I would start giving her some small seeds, like finch seeds or something, now to peck at. She is old enough to start learning.

Definitely don't release her now, she is far too young. Make sure you consult with us before you release her. I would think that you still would need to care for her for at least another month or so, but it's hard to tell, as we don't know what species she is.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Bad news!
One of my Labs got the bird 
Like got a scratch ..I applied some Anitseptic Cream!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Wat to do!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Is it just a sctach he has? Check him over to make sure he has no other wounds. The antiseptic cream should work if he has only superficial scratches.

Reti


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

A wound under the Wing! there i applied the cream, its not just a scratch a bit of flesh is torn off


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You might need some antibiotic. Do you have anything on hand?

Reti


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm that is no good..

Do you have any human antibiotics? make sure to check with us for whether they're going to be safe, and the dosage etc.

You might have some antibiotics left over from your dogs when they might have been sick? Baytril or something like that?

Should he (or she) wash the wing in salty water or something in the mean time?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I have only applied Quadiderm (Antiseptic Cream) over the wounded area, Could I use Betadine? 
Sky daw is having her food and water properly but isnt so active anymore like.. she wouldn't peep at the Sight of me now!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello people????????
Can i use Betadine on the wound?????????


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Stick with the antiseptic cream. You don't have any antibiotics do you?

Reti


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Only the one's for Eating


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The danger in flesh wounds with birds isn't necessarily the visible damage--it can be a potentially lethal systemic infection depending on what caused the damage. In your case, it was a dog. Dog bites aren't as bad as cat bites, but they sometimes carry a particular bacteria in their mouths that can kill birds: Pasteurella multocida. Therefore, we generally always start pigeons and doves on a course of Clavamox (Amoxicillin+Clavulanic Acid; many names including Augmentin) or even straight Amoxicillin where it's not easy to get Clavamox. It's possible to treat the wound with any of many anti-bacterial ointments and still lose the bird to the bacteria that may have already launched into the bloodstream.

Can you take a picture of the actual wound and post it?

Pidgey


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

when you say only the ones for eating, what do you mean?

Do you mean you have some human antibiotics that are in tablet form?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes, I mean those Antibiotics Tablet but the Wound is healing very rapidly! 
I'll try to post the pic as soon as I can and yea I have decided to take "Sky daw' with me coz as far as I know there isnt any Rehabber in Suratthani and maybe I'd find someone in Bangkok!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Starting From today she even ate all her food by herself, So it wont be much of a tension! She even tries to have my finger


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here's the link to the pic of the Wound of Sky daw!
http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/desi.swetz/DropBox/photo#5176399715101578418


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Swetzz,

That's a darling little bird, but she looks very, very thin to me in that one picture you just posted. Can you try to get us some better pictures? I'm glad the little bird is learning to eat on its own .. are you providing seed and "teaching" it how to peck? What's she pecking at in that picture? The picture of the wound was too blurry for me to really tell anything. Better pictures would be a huge help.

Terry


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I'll try to get a better pic of the wounded area, 
The food over there is some rice with peas. Im trying to teach it to peck by tapping my fingers near the food and she's very quick at learning she already started Eating on her own from Today I din't even have to really peck!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I bought Some bird seeds For Sky daw..she pecks at them puts it in her mouth but doesnt swallow it!, how do i have teach her to swallow those seed's?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

She will swallow them eventually..she's still just testing them.
keep encouraging her by pecking at the seeds with your finger.
She should learn in a few days.

sprinkle some seeds in her box for her to peck at whenever she wants.
Keep feeding her the peas and that as well though.Make sure she is getting enough, especially because she is thin.

If you have frozen corn, it would be better than rice (just thaw it with some warm water) and feed it immediately (peas and corn can go sour fast). It would be easier to prepare than rice, as well.

With the rice, make sure you're feeding the rice the day it is cooked, and no later. And always keep it refrigerated, but make it slightly warm when you feed it.

Rice can breed ALOT of bacteria and can kill people, so if you're not careful with the preparation, it would be easy to kill a baby pigeon, which hasn't gotten enough "good bacteria" in its tummy from its mother anyway to deal with bad bacteria.

Sorry, you probably know all this, as you've been keeping little sky-daw for some weeks now.

Just making sure 

Is she starting to flap her wings and run around in circles yet?

Will you still have access to the internet when you go away?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes Nik's Im taking Care of that 
She has started flying a bit, she doesnt sit in her box now..just flies out of it and walks all around the house! 
Anyways..I want a favor, Could you please help locate a rehabber in Bangkok?
It would really be Appreciated 
Im also trying but not able to give much time as my exam is coming up 
tommorow!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I remember one of the memeber's mentioning a Forum for Thai Pigeon lover's or dove, Does anybody still have tht link?? :S


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't, I'm sorry. I wanted to tell you what a fine job you've done with this bird. I am so impressed with you kindness.
Good luck on your exam.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you Charis, It was my Duty to help the poor Bird 
The link here is about Laughter pigeon, Well ..which post? can you give the link of the thread?? Thanks!!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Maybe this http://www.tscwa.org/

ring them and ask.

or this guy might know, since he is specialising in racing pigeons...

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/1562/qa.html

How exciting that she is flying now 
Goodluck with your Exam!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

There is no contact number for the 2nd link!!
But i'll try contacting, I have mailed a few people ..waiting for their response
and Thanks alot Nik's!!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I Emailed one of those Wild life people, but the reply was..
Dear shweta
In Thailand , Dove can adaptation suitable for many
environment you can watch it every where
please take care it until in good health
so free it in some public park or
some place else that it can survive for food
insect , weed etc It can survive by itself
bur free it after in good health
Thank for your kindy to birds
Sincerely Yours
Nakarin Dhattanon


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Now what??


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

hmmm...do you have an animal welfare organisation in thailand?
Over here, we have the RSPCA, and they look after and rescue abandoned animals, and also fine people for cruelty, and check up to make sure animals are being treated well on farms.

Do you have a similar organisation? Maybe if you rang them, they could tell you where or who could help you.

I didn't know you were only 16!
Wow..you're doing such a good job, and you're so lovely for helping this baby.
Are you a boy or girl?
Are you Thai?
If so, your english is amazingly good


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry, i realise the first link is probably the type of organisation i was talking about. Maybe you could email them back and ask if they know of anyone who could help.

here is an email from the second link. worth a try. [email protected]


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I managed to Find some Welfare organiztion Sites but they dont really have any contact number's but i have mailed few of them ..waiting fr their replies, I'll try mailing this link too and Thanks alot!!!
By the ways Im an Indian Girl born n brought up in Thailand 
and i really really appreciate ur help!!!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Even Though its 2:15 here, I cudnt stop myself frm Coming here posting tht .. just a few mints back I put sme pea's over my Lap to see wat Sky daw does
to my amazement she flew over to my lap!! My heart is thumping, Im Really really Excited!!  
This is the First ever Flight I saw her taking!!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

No reponse as yet frm the People I have mailed and On 27th I need to go back to Suratthani! ..I guess I'll take her back with me, I cant leave her to be on her own as yet!!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

Cute  It's such a warm fuzzy feeling when you realize a little bird wants to be close to you.

How did your exam go? Well i hope.

And how is SkyDaw now? Any replies from the emails you sent yet?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

It sure is!!  
She is doing Pretty Fine and the whole day i let her free inside home ..So she can Flap her wings and Walk around unlike in a Cage but then She hasnt learned to Fly completely as yet..like she will try to fly only If she is falling frm Smewhere or Jump on my Lap whenever Im sitting down! 
She has Grown So much, I have even Started keeping her in the garden In the morning time, So she See's the other bird's and try to imitate them! (Hope the Idea works)  
NO replies frm Anyone as yet!! But I feel I dont need to give her to any Rehabber now! She is a quick learner besides I have a good space fr her & Everyone loves her!!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Do keep Checking out Sky Daw's Pic!!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

That is awesome that you're able to keep her yourself.
How long ago were the most recent pics from? has she put on any weight since then?

What seeds is she eating now, and how much per day?


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Not very long!..Yes she has put on a lot of Weight now! 
I offer her the same seeds i bought but she still dint learn to have them
So its dog food, rice, peas and sme vegetables.
I feed her 3-4 times in a day like in the morning, afternoon, Evening and Night


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

But there's a problem, she isnt Scared of anything, She'll just sit around infront of my Dogs and When will she learn to Fly completely?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

I would have thought she'd be a whizz at flying by now...

How long since you've had her? She still seems quite small and underdeveloped..

She definitely should be eating seeds by now...you should peck at them with your finger with her before every meal. Does she peck at them out of interest?

Also, there should be seeds on the ground for her to try whenever she feels like it. That will help.

seeds are a far better diet than peas and rice...that is probably why she looks so runty.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

She would be at least 6 weeks old by now..probably closer to 7 or 8...

She should definitely be flying and eating on her own..and she doesn't even seem to have feathers on her head yet. she still looks quite thin to me.

What do others think? 
I have no experience with doves..but surely there is something stunting her growth?

I thought doves fledged earlier than pigeons.


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess its already 1 n half month since she's with me
Hey body is totally covered with feathers but the feather part on her head and throat is grey color and not black..
She pecks at the seed puts it in her beak and then throws it away!! 
and nowadays her poop is becoming a bit watery


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

i PMed Maryjane, who knows alot about doves.

So she does have feathers around her head?

How long is her tail now? and what is the distance between the tips of her wing feathers and the end of her tail?

What colour are the poops?


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

i found a website about zebra doves, by a woman who has them as pets and seems pretty knowledgeable...

Her email is down the bottom of the page 
http://www.diamonddove.info/bird10a Zebra.htm

Also, apparently in Thailand, people keep zebra doves as pets because they hold cooing competitions every year. The zebra dove is thought to be very lucky.

Maybe you could search in Thai (i tried searching in english but only got tourist info, not any contacts) for an organizer of the competition to direct you to someone that can check Sky Daw out.


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

ANYONE?

does the baby look normal for 7-8 week old?
Should it be flying?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yep, should be fying at 7-8 weeks, at least up to tables and counters. Any recent pics?

Reti


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/desi.swetz/DropBox

apparently the ones at the end are fairly recent.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

From the pics it looks like a 2-3 week old baby.

Reti


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

that's what i thought...

Swetz, how recent are those last pictures?
How many weeks ago did you take them?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good morning Swetz!

Thank you for caring so much for Sky Daw, I bet she has already stolen your heart. 

All I know about the Zebra Dove is what was written in that link that Nikku-Chan provided, but I was wondering whether she might need extra nutrients to make her plumper .

This is a link to the MacMilk crop replacement diet:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15236&referrerid=560

It might be useful to mix some up to give Sky Daw a boost. Otherwise just give her whatever ingredients you can get hold of, such as chopped bolied egg.

Or you could find a pet shop that has a mix of food for birds that eat a combination of seeds and insects...I have seen those mixes here in the UK , but I don't know whether other countries have them.

Could you weigh Sky Daw on the kitchen scales and let us know her weight?

I also found this site http://www.diamonddove.info/bird10a%20Zebra.htm which advises of feeding a zebra dove as a pet. It says _Zebras feed on small seeds where the ground is bare in open spaces among thorn scrub, roadsides, paths, and in gardens. The birds also eats insects and *it was recommended to me that I replace this part of their diet by using a certain kind of dog food along with the usual finch seed *that is given to the diamonds. _
Cynthia


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sorry Folks cudnt reply as busy Travelling around places,
She has Already Stolen my heart!! 
Im trying to get her to Eat the Seeds but I also provide her with Apro Dog food, Rice and Peas. Thanks for the Info I'll surely Get Boiled Eggs.
As for Flying she does Fly to Tables and Chairs but not So much!
I have gone Thru that Site but Rite now Im not With Sky daw, 
She is in Suratthani and Im in Bkk rite now..My Dad is taking care of her as of now!
The last pics were like on 17th March not soo Recent!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Can I get a List of Good Bird Food companies?
Its easier to get Pet food in Bangkok than anywhere!


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

So, she would be about 4 or 5 weeks in those last pics. she still seems pretty undeveloped for that age.

Has she filled out more now?
does she look like a normal bird now?
I would definitely weigh her.

someone else will have to help with the pet food, because i don't know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Swetzz55 said:


> Can I get a List of Good Bird Food companies?
> Its easier to get Pet food in Bangkok than anywhere!


I have no idea if these brands are available in Thailand or not, but they are well known ones in the US:

Kaytee
Roudybush
Lafebers
Zupreem
Harrisons
L & M

Terry


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Today I tried feeding Skydaw the Seeds I bought smetime ago and She ate a few of them!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is great, keep encouraging her to peck at seeds, she is just a slow-developing dove it seems. That can happen. Keep a close eye on her weight. It would be very helpful to you if you were able to weigh her each day to make sure she's gaining weight. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Swetzz55 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here Jumps another problem,
I let "Sky Daw" free in the morning time till Night and then put her in the Cage
When she moves around she litters in sme places and my bro doesnt like it!
What do i do now?? I wont put her in a Cage all Day long, I cant do tht and I wont do it!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about if you keep her in the cage when you aren't home to clean up after her? You need to keep your brother happy too. He was there first.
I had a similar problem with my son. I finally agreed to put the pigeons in their cages when his friends were over. He was bothered by the poop too.

The other thing to keep in mind and it's an important one, unsupervised birds can injure them self and if no one is there to help them, the result can be deadly. I had my Sammy get his wing tangled in a drape and he hung by his wing for a long time before I knew. I'm grateful he can still fly and that he didn't do something that was fatal. I'm sure he had been showing off for his mate.
I hope this helps you. You are such a kind person and I really appreciate that. 
Let us know how you work it out.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Actually, Swetzz55, when a pigeon matures it seeks a ''spot'' where it will feel safe and secure and one that it feels it can defend from intruders. It chooses a ''permanent'' place to call home. Whether the bird is in a coop...loft...or in the wild....it needs a home. If you set up a cage that is large enough for the bird to get some exercise and where it can set up a nest without soiling its' food & water....and leave the bird locked in there when you are away.....you will be doing the bird a favor by providing it with its' own private property. Do not feel you are punishing the bird....they thrive on security....even young babes in the nest try to defend their space. Sometimes when a bird must be moved ...say to another apt...as long as it has the same cage set-up....it feels it is home.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

little bird said:


> Actually, Swetzz55, when a pigeon matures it seeks a ''spot'' where it will feel safe and secure and one that it feels it can defend from intruders. It chooses a ''permanent'' place to call home. Whether the bird is in a coop...loft...or in the wild....it needs a home. If you set up a cage that is large enough for the bird to get some exercise and where it can set up a nest without soiling its' food & water....and leave the bird locked in there when you are away.....you will be doing the bird a favor by providing it with its' own private property. Do not feel you are punishing the bird....they thrive on security....even young babes in the nest try to defend their space. Sometimes when a bird must be moved ...say to another apt...as long as it has the same cage....it feels it is home.


Great point, Nona. Of course, we don't keep any pigeons permanently inside the house except when they are sick or came in too late in the winter to put them outside, or overnight like our Mr. Humphries but they absolutely know that the cage is theirs and it does mean security.

We have had little "Honey" for just a couple or so months but she learned very quickly that her cage was safe and hers alone. When we let her out to fly, she does her business and then flies back to her cage.

Our little Kristina spent the winter with us about 5 years ago but to this day, when she is brought in the house to spend some time with us, she immediately flies into the dining room where her cage had been for several months. 

Personally, I think they enjoy resting during the day.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Very good points, Nona and Maggie.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree completely. When I have birds in for whatever reason (cold, sick, babies, etc.) I keep them in their (large) cages by day and at night they get to come out from about seven to midnight and hang out around the room. Many of them even go back into their cages before it's time, and the other ones go back in when it is time and I move them in that direction. It's just their indoor "nest box", and as long as there's room to move around and be comfy, that should be perfect for the day for Sky Daw.

Also, you can invest in PG Wear, which is a pigeon diaper that a member (Bonnie) makes on here. She custom makes them to specially fit your bird and then you are poop-free for the time when Sky Daw is out of the cage.


----------

